# Anyone been out scouting?



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I 've been out twice and saw a nice buck the first night, a definate shooter. The second time out I only saw a couple small bucks and a few does.


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

Been out a couple times. Two real nice bucks still holding in the draws that I bow hunt. Missed one of them last year at about 35 yards. Shot right over his back after grunting him in from about 350 yards. I hope this year I have his number. Good luck to everyone this season, now is the time to step up the practice routine.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Been out a few times, seen a couple borderline shooters but nothing too spectacular yet. The area I'll be in, I know there are a couple that are bigger and I haven't seen yet, but time will tell i guess. Just takes some time to spot them and pattern them, but when you get them down,,,,,,,,it's over.


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Anybody been out scouting or looking for mulies? With all the rain you've had this year I'm thinking there could be some real monsters this season. Wish I could come do some scouting, but doesn't look like I'll get out of Maryland until early November...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've scouted around our place a few times. I've never seen the vegetation this tall and thick before. Its making spotting a lot more difficult than past weeks. Seen a nice buck last night on the neighbors stuff. Might be a shooter. Still haven't had a confirmed sighting of the one I chased last year.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Still haven't had a confirmed sighting of the one I chased last year


Check that!!!! I spotted what I think was the deer I chased last year. I couldn't make a positive I.D., Because it was getting awful dark. If indeed it is the same buck. He has grown nicely. The sheds I found last year scored about 135 and he's gained height and more width
I was leaving my scouting area on my four wheeler, heading back to the house. I was driving down our fence line and there he was, not 150 yards out in our barley. I was anxious to start for the season to start before, and after last night I can't stand it! 
The best part of it all was he was about 20 yards from my ground blind!!!! :wink:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Saw some nice 130-150 bucks this past weekend. One bachelor group of 6 with smallest being a 4x4 that would be in the 120s...Can't wait!


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been driving around the last couple nights and seen some pretty nice bucks out. I got a nice 5x5 on my trail cam the other night about 30 yards from one of my treestands. Hoping to get some more pictures of bucks in a different spot. I have the picture in the photo gallary but i would but it on here and someone could help me


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i scout about 5 nights a week...have seen some really nice deer...most that i pay attention to are from about 130 to 140, but i've seen one that should hit 160. i watch the soybeans really close...they love that stuff this time of year.

kase


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

rodfarva
Quick question on your trail cam pic. Does it look to you or anyone else that this buck is missing part of his left ear? I was just looking at it and it almost looks like the top part or maybe just the tip of it is missing. Am I correct, or is it just the way the ears are being held? Just wondering. Wouldn't be hard to pick that deer out though.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

Deermeister, to me it does look like its missing part of its ear and even has a little cut down the middle. I should be able to recognize him this season pretty easy.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice buck Rod!! 
Heading out scouting tonight. The wind is blowing pretty good. Hopefully I'll be able to move in a little closer to get a better look at the one I'm watching!!


----------

